# Thinking of buying a head unit



## Henryug (Jan 5, 2011)

My radio is broken, and I am thinking to change a new one. But im no expert, I don’t know how to choose a suitable one. My budget is a little bit tight. There are so many brands. I just want it to provide high quality image and multiple functions is better. Could you guys gimme some advice? Or what have you guys ever used?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Depends on what you are looking for, AM/FM Radio, CD Player and MP3 jack, USB Ipod controller, Digital media Player, Single Din Double Din....Are you looking for a factory replacement or something that will best suit your lifestyle?
Year, make and model of the car would be helpful as well.


----------

